
Ex-Googler's E-Commerce Site Valued at About $15B - katiey
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-12/ex-googler-s-e-commerce-site-is-said-valued-at-about-15-billion
======
rasz
in China, in other words
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/markhughes/2018/03/30/review-
th...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/markhughes/2018/03/30/review-the-china-
hustle/)

